# Torn Meniscus :-(



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Two weeks now I've been either totally unable to do most of what I would for Topaz or what I can do on crutches has me feeling like an idiot. Not to mention that the initial sight and sound of the crutches freaked Topaz out so bad that he was cowering in the corner of his stall. I have been working on it with him but I couldn't believe just how terrified he was of them. 

I can't climb the straight ladder into the hay loft, I have tried gently walking him around but I'm scared that if he gets spooked he, me or the both of us would get hurt (most likely me) because I don't have my full range of motion. I can groom him, and I've even been able to pick his front feet because of all the work I've put into getting him to lift and hold them off the ground but that's really about it. I'm glad we're not at the riding part of our relationship because not being able to do it on a regular basis would set him back in working on his trust.

It's frustrating. I hate letting other people clean my stall (I'm at full care). I'm picky and I don't feel like anyone else really gets it as clean as I like to. The good side is that I have had more time to work with him. I'm working on his fear of the bit the most and I'm happy it's coming along so well.

Hopefully by the time I'm fully healed I can go back to walking with him around the property. Spring needs to get it's butt here.

/endRant


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Tore my meniscus five years ago. Had to have surgery to clean it up/repair it. Was back at work within two weeks of surgery with no crutches and no brace. I had a job that required a lot of walking (checking in rental cars at an airport).

Don't worry. You'll be better in no time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

